# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of November 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Lay an egg


Advanced Lucid task:  Fly to the center of the sun and bring back a piece

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucid Task: *Lay an egg</span>
> 
> 
> ...




OUCH!!!
lol 

What a good idea

----------


## Barbizzle

haha, that sounds kinda tricky.  I will lay an egg in the sun and bring it out, thus compleitng both.. we shall see tonight  :wink2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle_
> *haha, that sounds kinda tricky. *I will lay an egg in the sun and bring it out, thus compleitng both.. we shall see tonight*




Actually, I was thinking more in terms of flying to the center of the sun, inhaling some of the sun's fumes, grabbing the center, & laying a Fire Egg, thus completing the Dreamin of Gamin task!!  ::wink::

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Actually, I was thinking more in terms of flying to the center of the sun, inhaling some of the sun's fumes, grabbing the center, & laying a Fire Egg, thus completing the Dreamin of Gamin task!!*



Sure, that sounds fine if you feel like shooting a flaming egg out of an orifice that isn't made for such purposes.  ::shock::  

 :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Sure, that sounds fine if you feel like shooting a flaming egg out of an orifice that isn't made for such purposes.  *
> 
> *



It's a dream, so you can do whatever you feel like!!

----------


## Seeker

Expelling flaming eggs, I am with Aphius on this one, OUCH!!!!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Expelling flaming eggs, I am with Aphius on this one, OUCH!!!!*



What do you think happens if you lay a sun egg?!
Maybe it doesn't sound too fun to guys, but I found it a blast after I completed the Dreamin of Gamin task!
Here you go: When I was supposedly, in a water park, I saw the sun & knew what I had to do. I then flew up, remembering to turn on my ice shield (so the sun couldn't make me black out), & flew into the sun, & took out the center of it, making sure that I grabbed some of the center. What I did next was just plain silly. Instead of flying back to earth w/it, I hurled it back at the earth, causing some forest fires! I then remembered my task, but did the same process 5x. Then I did it right the 6th time, & flew back down w/it, & when I was back, I laid a fire egg made out of the fumes of the sun, then I threw the piece of sun at a forest full of terrorists, which blew up in flames.

----------


## GinNTonic

This sounds like fun. I will definitely try one of these tasks if I get the chance. Wish me luck, since I have less than one LD per month.   :Sad:  

I really want to wear a badge at least once...

----------


## Aphius

Hey congrats Nesgirl   ::D:  





> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Maybe it doesn't sound too fun to guys*



You're wrong about that, nothing spells fun like a flaming rectum!   :smiley:  
We should all do that task together, you can't spell 'anus' without 'us'!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Aphius_
> *Hey congrats Nesgirl * *
> 
> 
> You're wrong about that, nothing spells fun like a flaming rectum! * *
> We should all do that task together, you can't spell 'anus' without 'us'!*



Of course....but can you make a flaming egg badge?

----------


## TDevil

Wow this really does sound fun!
Once i actually a minute of lucid dreaming i am definately going to try the Task of the month!
This one seems fun!  ::D:

----------


## Kastro187420

Does it count if we bring back the entire sun instead of just a piece...?

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I tried laying an egg last night, but I instead just shat out a Mr. Big, which I then proceeded to eat. It tasted good. Try it sometime.

----------


## Callista

Here's my try at the tasks... partial success on the laying-an-egg one; the other didn't work out too well...

This is from my dream journal. I snipped the parts of the dream that don't relate to the tasks.

_I walked down a hallway for a while, then reached a stairwell and decided to try November's tak--laying an egg. I tried for a while but couldn't get anything to come out, so I tried creating an egg--my usual method, passing my hand over the place where it's going to be--and succeeded at that. I picked it up; it was dry and warm, and I could feel the shell's texture perfectly. So since I figured actually laying an egg would be difficult, I squatted down and created an egg under my butt by imagining it was there. This egg was large, maybe about hand-size, and pale-blue. 

I finished going up the stairs and saw the group, all sitting on the floor in an empty room with a lot of windows. It was a sunny day outside. 

I bumped into a girl on my way to the windows and told her, "I shall be available upon my return, if you wish to avenge yourself upon me; I hav been given a mission to go to the Sun!" (The advanced task, of course.) 

At the moment I'm having problems with flying and getting through solid objects, and both got in my way. I tried flying sitting up with my legs crossed, since someone on here said it gave greater control; and it worked but I wobbled quite a bit. And the window was too solid to get through; I didn't like the idea of falling all that way, either. I thought of teleporting to the Sun; but the task description said you had to fly there. So I went to go find a door, to get outside with; but I didn't have enough time before the dream ended._ 

Does that count as success on the first task?

----------


## TheKnife

Eww...
Anyway, I like flying, so the advanced task will be mine!

----------


## Spindoctor Mark

Well this was my second LD i have had since I have been trying.  After an epic adventure happens I realize I am Lding by doing a realty check.  I then always seem to think of the task first.  I am like why not lay an egg.  Well I pushed really hard and nothing.  Then II check in my pants there is an egg!!  It was kinda nasty though covered in brown smears so I just threw it at someone and the inside was yellow.  I then made a dream portal (something I like to do) and woke up by accident.  I tried dream spinning for the first time and that seemed to help.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Spindoctor Mark_
> *so I just threw it at someone and the inside was yellow.*



OMG, You killed your baby man!!    ::rolllaugh::

----------


## scorpifly

Ok well since I'm not that good at flying in a LD ( actually, I have never been able to) and laying an egg seamed like way too much fun, I went for the advanced task first this month. I was in a parking lot, with nothing in sight, when I noticed that it was made of some sort of glass so I started looking for a dream sign. After what seamed like 2 or 3 mins of looking around, I finally saw a pyramid. thats when I knew I was dreaming.And what better place to try and fly, so up I when. When I got to the top, I spent some time thinking of the best way to do this. The one I decided was the best was to just bend my knees and push up with all of my might. Thats when it went bad. As I bent down, I turned into some kind of truck. At that point I continued my jump, and was pulled up, almost as if I had been thrown upwards. the rest of the dream was just me freaking out and changing into all types of things. The most notable of which was a potato, with a tail. And I should point out that I never even so much as saw the sun, let alone get some of it. But I did succed in having my first real nightmare LD. So tonight I guess I will have to find a good looking egg, take it out for some drinks, and who knows, mabey lay it.  

PS. Also, on a dare, I chugged a full pint of Crown Royal about 2 hours before I fell asleep. Mabey that had something to do with my dream.

----------


## Wicked

Well, the lucid tasks are usually rubbish, but THIS! Laying an EGG?! At least flying into the sun sounds cool (hehe, reverse pun)

----------


## Matchbook

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> 
> 
> Actually, I was thinking more in terms of flying to the center of the sun, inhaling some of the sun's fumes, grabbing the center, & laying a Fire Egg, thus completing the Dreamin of Gamin task!!*



I'm going to lay an egg on Uranus!

----------


## ArthiswiftKvar

Another question, what did the egg hatch into?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *Well, the lucid tasks are usually rubbish..*



  ::idea::   Thank you!  You've given me an idea for next month.

----------


## Led

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
>   Thank you!  You've given me an idea for next moth.*



garbage diving  :Question:

----------


## Wildman

Had a sort of weird LD last night, but about 3/4 into it I remembered the task of the month, so I decided to try the one with the sun, except it sorta backfired. I was at some fair or whatever, and decided to fly from there to the sun (I was gonnat try a catapult, but I decided not to  :tongue2: ). So anyways, the problem is I sorta started losing lucidity, and when I got there there was some spaceship trying to shoot me down for absolutely no reason. After a while, I evaded it or whatever and made it to the surface. At this point, I pretty much lost lucidity and ended up in an instructional video about how to organize your tools for succesful mining on the Sun   ::?:  (when I had read the task of the month, I thought about trying to get the piece of the sun with a mining pick). It was so cheesy and long that when it finally got to the mining part, I woke up.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Matchbook_
> *
> 
> I'm going to lay an egg on Uranus!*



LOL! Are you going to lay an ice egg there?

----------


## Callista

Well, here's my try at the advanced task. Again from my DJ...

_I was woken up by the Dean, who told me we had to go to my "probable cause" hearing. (She meant that the college wanted to kick me out because I used telekinesis.) Finally it dawned on me that I was dreaming: false awakening. "Nope, sorry," I said, "I'm going outside." So I did, finding myself in the backyard of my childhood home (Typical. That house has ended up in my dreams so much it's not funny.)

I figured I would make an attempt to get to the Sun; so I jumped up, attempting to fly vertically. However, I found myself moving backwards horizontally in midair instead; so I looked up at the sky and started making it turn from blue to black, gradually; and found the Earth falling away below me. Things went fuzzy for a while; but I focused and brought them back. There were stars all around me; and a hazy patch where I knew I was headed. 

This is my first time in zero-gravity; so I didn't know a thing about how to maneuver... I just had to will myself towards wherever I wanted to go; or even move the surroundings while I stayed still. At any rate, I finally managed to make it near the Sun. It was huge, and boiling hot; and I was already disoriented by there being no clear up or down in space. I scooped off a wisp of gas from a solar flare and turned around to head back to Earth.

This I did; but I was moving so fast I overshot Earth; and ended up in a strange sort of elliptical orbit around it. I think I must've circled Earth about three or four times before I managed to slow down and tighten the orbit enough to get close. Finally I was close enough to start a landing, which I did. I entered the atmosphere above the Sahara Desert; and suddenly everything was moving very fast, with me falling down to the ground. I didn't react fast enough to slow my fall; so I figured I'd hit the ground pretty hard (of course, I'd survive because it was a dream). I figured even if I did crash-land, I still had the wisp of gas with me...  I did crash-land; but the landing, unfortunately, woke me up._

I was supposed to fly to the center, though, and not just get sun-stuff from a flare... I just didn't want to get any closer; the Sun looked scary!

What amuses me is how scientific all this was... the Sun was made of gas, and I ended up orbiting the Earth due to my sideways velocity; and the sky changing from blue to black as I left Earth... yeah, I'm definitely a physics major. Oh, and I have GOT to learn how to fly better. This was ridiculous!

----------


## Matchbook

Two nights ago I tried to complete both lucid tasks, but only completed one.

I had a long string of "in-and-out" LDs.  Halfway in between this string of LDs, I suddenly remembered there were new lucid tasks for the month, so I went at it immediately.  I found myself in a hybrid kitchen, hybrid because it looked halfway like my kitchen and my grandparent's kitchen.  I thought about laying the egg and I looked on the floor and there was an egg on the floor, not in the shell but the yolk and egg white on the floor.  I'm like "whatever" and squat down and eject an eject.  I farted when it happened, quite literally.  I looked underneath myself and there was a very ovular brown egg.  Yay!

Later on I tried to complete the advanced task, but had a lot of trouble.  I would fly upwards and get very little speed, and buildings would grow upwards as I went upwards and I would get nowhere.  Eventually in one LD I saw the sun not far away from me, an orange glowing mass with solar flares coming out of all sides.  I knew I was close.  But just after that I woke up.  I will have to try again.  I think I need to abandon all doubts that I can fly that high.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I did both of them last night triggerd by a reallity check.

I woke up from my previous dream and i didnt feel right so i looked at my fingers and i had this bump sticking out this|                                                              |Much Lol

So i went outside and i thought of laying a egg but i did it five times they all were covered with u know what and i had  alot of trouble getting number 5 out suprised i didnt wake up i got it out 
there were five eggs and i set one aside and said HATCH!!And it started cracking and then it opened and chocolate cake came out. AND It was chocolate cake no matter what u say so i ate it and tried to fly to the sun but i lost concetration from the light and fell back down Hard then i said SUPER GLASSES!! and i flew up and went inside it was really cool inside they're anyways i flew back down and dropped the piece down

there WE go!!

P.s 
Sun icon please

----------


## Ghazal

May've been said, haven't read all posts, but what about laying a piece of the sun? Would that count? Cause i'm gonna use Mp3's to induce lucidity i may be able to do both at once.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Ghazal_
> *May've been said, haven't read all posts, but what about laying a piece of the sun? Would that count? Cause i'm gonna use Mp3's to induce lucidity i may be able to do both at once.*



Good luck!  ::wink::  & maybe you could try my task on for size (flying to the sun, grabbing a piece, flying back down, & laying a fire egg!)

----------


## Matchbook

Alrighty, I completed the advanced task last night.  It took several LDs and several tries to be able to do it, I'm not sure why I found it so difficult.  I guess I've always had trouble flying really high.  Hopefully the advanced task won't involve flying to space next month lol.. although I do like the advanced tasks hard, just getting frustrated with making it to space.

Anyway, this is how it went.  I had a whole lot of LDs last night.  I hit a in-and-out WILD spree, and enjoyed talking to people and flying around, lots of excellent scenery.  On about my 10th LD I finally remembered the task, and was confident about achieving it with the control I had LDing that night.  It took several tries.  A few times I would try to fly up but I'd go very slowly and not make it out of the atmosphere, or not find the sun, or wake up momentarily.  But then I figured out how to do it.  I flew upwards and imagined in my mind's eye (when you are dreaming, is there a mind's eye?  It's weird, even though you are actually dreaming in your mind's eye, it's like I can still imagine things in another mind's eye, anyway).. a sun.  I pictured a flaming red sun in front of me, and there it was, so I flew towards it slowly.  Then I said out loud "ZOOM!" and tensed my muscles and thrusted forward to the sun.  It wasn't very big, lol.  Only about 100 feet in diameter.  But it was the best sun I could come up with.  Then I penetrated through it, it felt gooey.  I grabbed a handful, which was gooey, and took it back to earth.  It was kind of like lava.  I really should have tried throwing it at a DC and seeing of they would set fire or if it would blow them up.  But that's all retrospect, sighhh.  Level up!

----------


## Katie <3

What is supposed to be in the egg??

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Katie <3_
> *What is supposed to be in the egg??*



Anything you desire!

----------


## dreamcatcher05

in my ld i told my egg to hatch and chocholate cake came out and i ate it

it wasnt poop -_-

----------


## Xei

I tried to make an Easter Egg appear in my FIRST EVER Lucid Dream, although it lasted about 5 seconds and was about as vivid as a reflection in a muddy puddle. I guess taht's kind of related.

However... Nothing at all happened. ^^

So, a rather dramatic failure there.  ::|:

----------


## Longshwen

Hi all! 

This is the second lucid dream I've had in five days! Pretty exciting for me. 


Anyway, I do not remember the beggining of this dream or what happened to make me go lucid but here is what I recall: 

I'm walking down a street when I realize I am dreaming. The first thing I do to confirm I am dreaming is try to push over a truck parked on the side of the road. I walk up to it and poke it with both of my hands and nothing happens. I then reach under it and grab the undercarriage and lift it into the air, easily flipping it over. Assured of my dreamstate, I walk down the road looking for something to do. 

As I am walking, I see a group of people playing football on a hill some distance away. I decide I want to play and start flying toward them. On the way over, I see an airplane flying by and choose to gain altitude. At this point I remember my goal of flying to the sun and go for it. 

In a previous dream I could not break free of Earth's orbit and was worried this would happen again, so, I tried not to focus on the sun. Instead, I concentrated on overtaking the airplane. You know, we really fly fast in our dreams don't we? I caught up to the plane almost instantly, (it turned out to be a Y-Wing bomber from the Star Wars video game) and immideately began to feel that the sun was out of my reach. It was also too bright to look at; the same as in my last dream. So I closed my eyes and imagined I was already there. 

When I opened my eyes I found myself inside the sun! It was deep orange and immense in size. I could see the rim stretching across the horizon, edged in black. So now all I have to do is grab a peice and head home! I was so excited! Well, when I tried to grab a piece, I learned that it had no substance to grasp! The only way I was able to collect it was by scooping armfulls of the stuff towards my body, the way you might gather bubbles in a bubble bath. I drew my knees up to my stomache to help contain my gatherings and began to shape the stuff into a ball. 

So now I have a ball of sunshine trapped in my lap. It is deep orange, perfectly spheroid, and surrounded by a hazy yellow aura. I had the feeling that it was very fragile as well. When I was ready to leave, I approached the inner edge of the sun and looked for Earth. (I regret not taking a better look around.) I could not spot Earth! I did not see the starscape clearly, I only got the impression of a huge field of stars. Well, I just jumped off the sun the way you might cannonball into a pool. I figured I would drop toward the Earth and it worked! 

Finally, I am freefalling toward Earth in a cannonball posture with a large ball of sun. As I hit the atmoshpere, I worry about the ball being damaged or ripped from my grasp so I rotate over onto my back. As I am falling, I can see the air around me become superheated and start to glow. The turbulence was shaking me around and the wind was screaming! I must have looked like a meteor from the ground! As the ground got closer and closer I tried to figure out how I was going to slow my descent and land with the ball intact. Nothing came to mind and just before I hit the ground..... Yup, I woke up.

----------


## Seeker

Dag!!!  That was pretty freeking amazing there!    ::goodjob::

----------


## Longshwen

::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> _Originally posted by Longshwen_
> *I'm so glad you enjoyed! * *
> 
>  * * * * Whoohoo!!!!!! * * *
> 
> My first badge * *  *
> 
> Thank you so much * *sniff sniff
> 
> ...





LMAO 

Jesus it was my first badge to and im not that dramatic  :Eek:

----------


## h0ju

Im not so sure I passed this one. I just kinda imagined an egg being layed and when I turned around there it was.

----------


## BillyBob

im afraid if i push too hard to get the egg out ill wake up with a suprise... so maybe ill make a vagina for it to come out of...

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Lmfao

Good luck with that.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## GypsyRat

I'm going for the Laying the Egg when I have my first LD * TONIGHT!!!!!!*

----------


## gameover

I didnt know about these task of the monthi things. Ill see what i can do, but I have my own list which gets priority. And similar to the sun one, my goal is to fly to the moon, but I never thought of bringing something back with me. Thats a good idea. As for laying an egg....Im sorry, that isnt gonna happen. Im a man...where would it come out! And do i want it to come out? No...no i dont.

----------


## GypsyRat

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *As for laying an egg....Im sorry, that isnt gonna happen. Im a man...where would it come out! And do i want it to come out? No...no i dont.*




Doing this task proves your manhood.  ::lol::

----------


## Blizzz

Two nights ago I actually completed both the tasks.

The egg one I tried first.  I searched around for a mirror so I could see what was going on while I did it.  Was pretty simple really.  At first I couldn't get anything to come out, but then thought more and more about needing to lay an egg and finally laid a nice pink egg while watching in the mirror.  I then tried to lay a few more of different colors and it worked.  The last one was funny, I laid it, then immediately hatched from it a clone of myself.

The advanced task pissed me off.  I usually have trouble flying into space, so that was difficult at first, but after a few attempts, I was able to get up there, and I mean WAY up there.  At one point I was going so fast I could see the whole solar system from outside pluto's orbit.  In any case, I had to get a piece of the sun, so I traveled towards the sun.  When I started getting closer, I feared burning myself or becoming uncomfortable enough to break me out of lucidity so I solidified the sun.  This not only cooled it off, but allowed me to break off a piece of it in rock form to take back to earth.  Once I got the piece broken off I tried to travel back to earth but was chased by some spaceship.  No matter how fast I flew they were slightly faster than me.  Eventually they caught me and kept me captive in this room not allowing me back to earth.  Which really pissed me off because I wanted to complete the task and they were keeping me from doing that.  Eventually I broke my way out of the ship, and got back to earth, but they had stolen the piece of the sun I took.  Once I was back to earth, I had to teleport the piece from the ship back to earth to get ahold of it.  I ended up only getting a small portion of the bigger chunk I broke off, but at least I ended up with something.

----------


## Seeker

The anal probing!  You forgot to tell us about the anal probing!   ::D:

----------


## TygrHawk

I'm curious -- are you people taking off your pants before laying these eggs?  Or do they just go right through the denim?   :tongue2:

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Take em off wooooooooooohhhhhhh

lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

*A Failed Attempt*





> 11/22/2005
> 
> Well, I've been awake for about 14 hours now, so I can hardly remember a thing.
> 
> I remember gaining lucidity about 2 or three times during the night. I don't think either of them had RC's, I simply Remembered to realize when I'm dreaming, and I did. At some point, I remember flying. I'd planned to get to the sun so I can complete the advanced lucid task, and I was flying higher than I think I ever have. It was daytime, and there was a lot of huge white clouds set against a bright blue sky. I don't remember too much of the flight, but I remember being intercepted by someone before I was able to reach the atmosphere. I don't know who this guy was, or, now, even what he looked like, but we started fighting in mid-air for some unknown reason. I remember him either kicking or punching me downward at a 45 degree angle that it sent me down toward the earth like a meteor. I was able to gain a pretty good amount of flight control, which is a good improvement for me, and I was able to skim my back a few inches above the ground and come to a smooth hover, looking up as the guy came down toward me. I don't remember too much of the fight near the ground, but I remember pulling off a move that I did in one of my recent nightmare-turn-lucid dreams. I grabbed him by the throat, jumped into the air with my other hand cocked back and spiked him down toward the ground with my fist like a volleyball. He wasn't able to right himself and slammed into the ground, making a crater in the earth that swallowed him beneath the settling rocks. I think I tried to make my way back up to the sun after that, but I don't remember anything after that particular point. [/b]



Damn inconsiderate fighter DCs.   ::|:  
Oh well. Still got time...

----------


## Wicked

Almost did it today, but failed  :Sad: 

I was sitting in the passenger seat of some car that was driving through a tight but long alley, when I because lucid. I immediately noticed that we were driving towards the sea. In my LDs, sea = tsunami. So I forced the car to turn around (the alley probably dissipated, although I'm not sure...), hoping I did it in time. The shaking ground and the monotonous sound proved that I did not. I dared not look back, I've already managed in another LD to make a tsunami dissapear by simply not thinking about it, and occupying myself with something else, while the tsunami is out of sight. I tried to do it this time too, but it didn't seem to be too effective. At that point the road ended, and the car kept driving on thin air - there wasn't any ground, just the blue sky, from above and below.

From this point reaching the sun was easy. The car dissipated. I allowed myself to fall into the skies below. I searched for the sun, and indeed found it below me (not directly below me, but below the plane of the Earth), small and red, but still there. I adjusted gravity to fall directly towards it. Unfortunately, I woke up when it got huge and close.

----------


## lamentabledays

ive done both but how do i get the badge?? by the way the sun one was fun. at first i was flying with wings but it got boring so i conjured a space ship and flew right into the sun then the space ship melted away and i got a peice of molten sun and put the essence in a rock and wore it around my neck. i them spent the rest of that dream playing with majic fire and using my sun stone to burn random things.

----------


## Shineenigma

I did it. I was lucid for my 2nd time ever (the first happened 11/11). Iwas in a tall forest when I remembered the task. After flying to the sun, I took a piece and teleported to mj house.

----------


## phoenelai

I didnt know about this Advanced Task so I'll get involved. I havent had many problems doing various advanced things so hopefully I should be able to complete most of them. Since it's November I'll see if I can squeeze in flying to the Sun (3 days left). I dont want to sh)*& and egg really. If not catch you on the next one!

 :Peek: 
_Oh yes...I will wear some wings!_

----------


## Wicked

Arg, I did  exactly the same thing as before in a LD (falling down into the sky) but this time I didn't even find the sun. I got too close to a cloud and the sheer size of the cloud scared me into waking up. Damn why can't I ever sucessfully complete these things?

----------


## simone93

Ooh, must have a go at this one. Sounds good... Not long left though  :Sad:

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by Wicked_
> *Arg, I did  exactly the same thing as before in a LD (falling down into the sky) but this time I didn't even find the sun. I got too close to a cloud and the sheer size of the cloud scared me into waking up. Damn why can't I ever sucessfully complete these things?*



I was thinking about that. Is it hard because it's not our idea? Sometimes when things to seem illogical to me I have a hard time completing them in a lucid. Example; I've never been able to shapeshift because I don't even know how to try to accomplish something like that in the real world. Interesting points & thoughts!

Cheers!
 ::D:

----------


## BillyBob

WOOO!!! completed the task without a day to spare (laid an egg) 

growing my very own vagina was alot harder than what i thought it would be so i ended up just pushing a little until an egg fell into my pants, it was colored like an easter egg with all kinds of strange designs on it and stuff, i then thought really hard about what the lucid advanced task was and ended up thinking it was to "become" an egg, (there was like three baskets of easter eggs on the table near me) so i used my magical lucid powers to look through the eggs eyes and woke up shortly afterward  :Sad:   (the eggs eyes were just like a vivid mental picture of the room i was in)

----------

